# Terms of Service



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

By posting to Pierandsurf.com, you agree to the following:

You agree not to use Pierandsurf.com, or permit your Account to be used, to send or submit for public posting, distribute or otherwise publish through Pierandsurf.com, any content (textual, graphical or otherwise) which:

--uploads or transmits viruses, worms, or other harmful, disruptive or destructive files,

--encourages the violation of any laws regardless of jurisdiction or municipality,

--contains racist, vulgar, abusive, profane, or hateful expressions, photographs or illustrations in poor taste, attacks of a personal nature,

--is threatening, defamatory, disparaging, false, fraudulent, unfair, makes unsubstantiated claims,

--violates any right of Pierandsurf.com or any third party,

--encourages discrimination on the basis of any protected class,

--disrupts, interferes with, or otherwise harms or violates the security of Pierandsurf.com, or any services, system resources, accounts, passwords, servers or networks connected to or accessible through Pierandsurf.com or affiliated or linked sites,

--unfairly interferes with any third party's uninterrupted use of Pierandsurf.com,

--spams the site with commercial offers,

--posts copyrighted or other proprietary material of any kind without the express permission of the owner of that material,

--uses the account of another user, including username or password,

Any violation of the foregoing prohibitions may result in the termination of your account and may be referred to law enforcement authorities. Pierandsurf.com is not responsible for any content submitted by you, through your membership account or by other members or for screening, editing or monitoring such material. Nevertheless, Pierandsurf.com reserves the right (but is not obligated) to delete messages or remove users that it, in its sole discretion, deems to be in violation of the terms of this Agreement or otherwise unacceptable. You assume full responsibility for the content of all messages posted by you or through your Account. Any violations may result in banning, public posting of your user information including, but not limited to, IP address, residency, phone number and any other contact information. By posting here, you indemnify the owners of Pierandsurf.com against any charges or civil action. Violations of our Terms of Service void all rights to refund for account upgrades.

Pierandsurf.com may remove any user account for any reason.

You agree to indemnify, defend and hold Pierandsurf.com and all of its affiliates harmless from any claims (including, but not limited to, claims for defamation, trade disparagement, privacy and intellectual property infringement) and damages (including attorneys' fees) arising from any submissions by you or through your account.


----------

